# Remember the Alamo!



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it appears The Republic of Texas must once again stand up for herself! Not a problem, us Texians are a tough bunch. It seems one Doogie466 and one MrGatorman, felt the need to clip this Yellow Rose of Texas. There was mention of a "mass Texas hit." Yikes! For the second time this week, my office mailbox was destroyed. Wow, you guys shouldn't play so rough! We were only trying to have a little fun!

Seriously though, thanks for the awesome sticks fellas!

Here's what survived the blast:

From MrGatorman (Bill):
RP Olde World Reserve (had one last week, good stuff!)
RP 1990
5 Vegas Classic
CAO Black VR (can't wait to try)
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fuma

From Doogie466 (Jim):
Oliva O maduro
La Aurora Platinum Preferido (Shhh, I'm hiding this one from Troy!)
Edge Corojo (been stuck on the maduros, this will make me try something different)
RP OSG
CAO Brazilia
5 Vegas Limitada
R&J Aniversario (can't wait to try this one either)

All I can say is "WOW!" I haven't had a few of these, so it will be nice "branch out." Thanks again guys!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent........


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

oh wow you got hit really hard


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

OH and wuhahahaha......


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Dont mess with anyone but texas...


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice, Rhonda....very nice. I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

And this is just Thursday.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Dont mess with anyone but texas...


I think thats basically whats going to be happening the next few days! :whoohoo:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice hit on a well deserving SOTL


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh yes, Her better half received his today also. Enjoy Rhonda


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like troubles a brewing.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Phil_Tha_Agony said:


> Sounds like troubles a brewing.


The "line in the sand" has been drawn!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> The "line in the sand" has been drawn!


Thats right, The line kinda looks like this (shown in red)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

dozers landed today also:whoohoo:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

deuce said:


> Thats right, The line kinda looks like this (shown in red)
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


That is too funny and now my co-workers are looking me crazy for laughing by myself.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Deuce you are correct sir that would be the line. Flint


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Habana said:


> Deuce you are correct sir that would be the line. Flint


I think i would know where that line is sir......

i crossed it :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

deuce said:


> Thats right, The line kinda looks like this (shown in red)
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


now thats funny:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

deuce said:


> Thats right, The line kinda looks like this (shown in red)
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


The RED one? Cause I weren't sure? he he
_(Okay, I'll be quiet now.)_


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> The RED one? Cause I weren't sure? he he
> _(Okay, I'll be quiet now.)_


Hey, can never tell with you texans LOL


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

So it's Texas vs the other 49 states, eh? Sounds pretty evenly matched to me


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

boomerd35 said:


> So it's Texas vs the other 49 states, eh? Sounds pretty evenly matched to me


Yup, so i suggest diggin in!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> So it's Texas vs the other 49 states, eh? Sounds pretty evenly matched to me


just might want to wait until you make that statement. all bombs have not landed yet.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

doogie466 said:


> just might want to wait until you make that statement. all bombs have not landed yet.


Hell, this is only the beginning!!!!

WUHAHAH


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

texas is going down!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man-What a score


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> just might want to wait until you make that statement. all bombs have not landed yet.


I wouldn't go repairin mailboxes just yet:biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

with all the fun we are having. (with more to come) lets not lose the fact of what started this. the generousity of team Houston is awesome!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

All dug in here! Mwahahahahaha


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Super Hits! Enjoy


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> Thats right, The line kinda looks like this (shown in red)
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Hahaha that is hilarious...Texas is goin down!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Great selection!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Great hits!

I warned everybody that things would start getting messy around here.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Can you say Kablooey?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

bout time you texans got yours..

you have been throwing your fair share of bombs


----------



## Lone Ranger (Feb 7, 2008)

Giving Texas some love, how sweet


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

about time you got bombed 

you texans have been throwing your weight around here, alot


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice stuff there 
hope your ok Rhonda


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:whoohoo:Lets whoop some Texan arse


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

There's red states, blue states, and scorched black states. Texas will be one of those by the weekend. Poor bastages!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

This is just the start - Bomb Bomb Bomb
All eyes are on Texas


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Just checked and my eagle has landed, so Patefengreen you weren't the only Texan hit today!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> with all the fun we are having. (with more to come) lets not lose the fact of what started this. the generousity of team Houston is awesome!!!


This is true. They are a great bunch, but had they thought to not smack-talk so much this might have been avoided. :lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Just checked and my eagle has landed, so Patefengreen you weren't the only Texan hit today!


we want ****:roflmao:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

chubno said:


> This is just the start - Bomb Bomb Bomb
> All eyes are on Texas


what he said....


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

elmomac said:


> I wouldn't go repairin mailboxes just yet:biggrin:


I'd consider moving ASAP!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Habana said:


> Oh yes, Her better half received his today also. Enjoy Rhonda


Wait a sec, I must have mis-read this earlier. I think you've got a typo Flint. Wait, I think you just screwed something up. Who's "better" what? he he 

And then there were eleven ... the O didn't survive the trip home tonight. Thanks again Doogie!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Wait a sec, I must have mis-read this earlier. I think you've got a typo Flint. Wait, I think you just screwed something up. Who's "better" what? he he
> 
> And then there were eleven ... the O didn't survive the trip home tonight. Thanks again Doogie!


glad you enjoyed. its a very nice smoke.tell me about the one your hidding from troy.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> glad you enjoyed. its a very nice smoke.tell me about the one your hidding from troy.


You got it ... in due time!_ (Troy's not reading any of this, right?)_


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

There's a whole lotta bombing going on this week. Nice job gents!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

its a secret. no one will know:roflmao:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

My fox holes are dug...mortar shells are ready...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

deuce said:


> Thats right, The line kinda looks like this (shown in red)


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nicely done boys! 

Has anyone else noticed that it's not safe around here. 

And to think it's only just begun...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

My house has plenty of concrete so, I AINT SKERD


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Remember what happened to the last invading army in Texas.

First they got lucky.

Then they met met their match.









Will you ever learn.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Meh.

As long as we are posting flags:










Game on......

All eyes are on you TX!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look out Texas!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
texas is so going to get it
mwahh haha
(evil cat laugh)


----------

